# 1 in 6 heart murmur



## emma_esplanade (Apr 13, 2011)

my breeders vet has detected a 1 in 6 heart murmur in my puppy, he said it was only just detectable and he wondered whether to put it on comments. he said he was happy for me to take jester home and thinks it is likely to heal in a few weeks. 
was just wonderin if anyone else had dealt with this before and what the outcoe was?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

Only had experience of this in a 6 month old Goldie, she lived until 13 and worked all her life.
I think you have to play it by ear, it may be nothing or a sign of something quite serious.
The main thing to realise is that any heart conditions or related problems, will not be covered by an insurance company 
Heart Anatomy & Development in Dogs


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

S omewhere in the back of my mind I remembered seeing a veterinary programme about a pup with a heart murmur and from memory I thought the vet said they sometimes resolve themselves if low grade.

Just to be sure I checked it out as didnt want to rely on memory.
0/6 = No mumur
1/6 and 2/6 are generally considered mild, apparently dogs with grade 1/6 and 2/6 are said unlikely to develope any symptoms as a result and should lead perfectly normal lives.

It did also confirm many puppies born with a slight heart mumur or (puppy mumor) clears after 4/6 months in many cases and many vets just reccomend a re-check later to see if its resolved itself.

My samoyed was found to have a heart mumor that was noticed around 5, I cant remember what grade it was now, he lived to nearly 12, and the heart mumur never got any worse or caused symptoms. He died from a Blood disease where he wasnt producing red blood cells.

However having said all this, it would be best to be guided by a veterinary apprasal and diagnosis, I assume he has just listened to the heart, you can have further tests.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

sounds like you have a responsible breeder, what breed is the pup?

my old boy had a heart murmur that never affected him his whole life, i was not told the grade though so presumably low


I have heard of many pups where heart murmers then go.


In short, if everything else about the breeder/breeding/puppy i was happy with, which presumably you are then I would still take the puppy.


----------



## astraldream (Apr 3, 2011)

Puppies very often do have a heart murmur. They just are not developed enough at that stage. Most vets know this but do have to make you aware of it as if they dont they could come under fire if the murmur develops.

If its a grade 1 (and in fairness only a cardiologist can give you a true grading) i wouldnt worry. 

It will most likely clear up in a month or so.

Have a check up again in 6 months to see if there is any progression.


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

sounds like it may be a puppy flow murmur if its been graded a 1.
you may find this web page of help re info
Cavalier King Charles Spaniel Club - Flow-murmurs - What they mean


----------

